# Error S03 kickstart endless loop - way out?



## Maurice (Jul 19, 1999)

I have a Pioneer TiVo that has been working on an upgraded 160GB drive for a cpouple of years. I got the S03 error and after searching did a kickstart (57). Now I am in the endless loop of the green screen and trying to restart.

I suppose I will have to get a new drive, but is there anyway out of the endless loop so that I can copy a couple of the shows to DVD?

Before the kickstart the unit was working OK except for the S03 error and the inability to update the guide.

I read all the posts I could find on this - others experience the loop problem, but I could not find a way to get out of it if it is possible at all.

After a few hours I did unplug the power - but upon reconnecting the endless loop continued. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Have you tried a clear and delete program data (not a C&DE)? That usually works.


----------



## Maurice (Jul 19, 1999)

Thanks.

I could not get to any menu to try this - it was on an endless loop as described above after the kickstart (57). 

I decided to put in a new drive from Weaknees (I have since moved to Mac PCs and have no IDE connections on my remaining Notebook computer)


----------



## bpollard (Mar 7, 2003)

magnus said:


> Have you tried a clear and delete program data (not a C&DE)? That usually works.


How do you clear and delete programming data only? is this a manual process?
Thanks...


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

It is possible that there is a DVD in the DVD player. If the DVD TiVos restart with a disc in the drive, they try to boot from the disc first for some reason. You can eject the DVD tray manually, but you need a straightened out paper clip. There is a hole under the light bar, about an inch and a half from the left side. Slide the paperclip along the slot until you find the hole, then push the clip into hole and the tray will pop out. It will take a little pressure.

Good luck,
robomeister


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

1) Tivo Central
2) Messages & Settings
3) Restart or Reset System
4) Clear program information & To Do List
5) 3 Thumbs down 
6) Enter
7) Reboot and wait for a long while

I find this error occurs to a Tivo that has not connected in a long time. However, Robomeister's advice might work as well and could not hurt to try.



bpollard said:


> How do you clear and delete programming data only? is this a manual process?
> Thanks...


----------

